# Logo Analogeingang im Meldetext anzeigen!



## MRT (21 August 2005)

Hallo!

Kann ich bei der Logo (0-10V) Analogeingang ein PT100 mit einen Messumformer auf 4 -20 mA anschließen und dann die Temperatur in einen Meldetext anzeigen lassen. Ich habe schon probiert funzt aber nicht so richtig.


----------



## lorenz2512 (21 August 2005)

Hallo,
kommt drauf an was der Messumformer für eine Bürde hat, nimmst Du z.B. einen 500 Ohm Widerstand liefert dir 10V bei 20ma und 2V bei 4ma, mußt Du dann noch anpassen, oder einen Universalmeßverstärker hinterschalten.


----------



## MRT (21 August 2005)

Hallo!

Ja das wäre nicht das problem, ich will ja die Grad in einem Meldetext anzeigen und dafür fehlt mir der Plan oder geht das überhaupt?


----------



## MRT (21 August 2005)

Hallo!

Aber normal wird ein 50 Ohm Widerstand verwendet, zumindest bei uns in der Firma!


----------



## lorenz2512 (21 August 2005)

Hallo MRT,
wenn Du einen Universalmeßverstärker hinterschaltest (der aus 4-20mA 0-10V macht) mußt Du nach dem Analogeingang ein Analogverstärker setzen, dann mußt Du mit Gain und offset  den Wert anpassen.
So jetzt mal zu der Einfachlösung: wenn der Meßumformer eine Bürde hat größer als 500Ohm klappt es so, denn wenn 20ma durch 500 Ohm fließen fallen da 10Volt ab, so war das mit dem Widerstand gemeint.


----------



## MRT (21 August 2005)

Hallo!

Ich werde da einen Kopftransmitter einbauen, der lasst sich auf alles einstellen (0-10V, 2-10V, 4-20mA u.s.w. und auf Pt100, Thermoelemente Typ K und 2 3 oder 4 Leiterschaltung.
Und mit dem Analogverstärker kann ich das so einstellen das ich dann die Grad in der Anzeige habe?
Und kann ich dann noch den höchsten Temperatur Wert auch anzeigen?


----------



## lorenz2512 (21 August 2005)

Hallo MRT,
also wenn der Geber z.B.bei -25° 0V hat und bei 100° 10V dann sieht das in der Logo so aus:


----------



## MRT (22 August 2005)

Hallo!

Danke 
Das Offset hast du gemacht das 0V --> 0°C sind oder?
Und wie genau wäre das dann wenn ich z.B.: 4-20mA hätte, dann müsste ich die Verstärkung anders einstellen oder?

mfg andi


----------



## lorenz2512 (22 August 2005)

Hallo MRT,
oben im Beispiel ist es für -25°C sind 0V je nachdem was dein Meßverstärker ausspuckt mußt Du die Sache ändern.


----------



## MRT (22 August 2005)

Hallo!

Wie viele Analoge Schwellwertschalter kann ich überhaupt einbauen?


----------



## knabi (22 August 2005)

Also bei LOGO! ...0BA4 und...0BA5 nur begrenzt durch den Programmzeilenspeicher   !


----------



## lorenz2512 (22 August 2005)

Hallo MRT,
was der Speicher hergibt bei 0AB4 und 0AB5....
und hast eine private Nachricht.


----------



## MRT (22 August 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe 8 Meldetexte eingebaut und jetzt kann ich keine mehr vwérwenden gibts das?


----------



## knabi (22 August 2005)

Ne, eigentlich nicht. ...0BA3: 5 Meldetexte, alle Nachfolger: 10 Meldetexte! Mach mal: Extras-> Logo! bestimmen, da werden Dir im Meldefenster alle benutzten (und auch die noch freien!) Ressourcen angezeigt. Vielleicht hast Du bereits andere Ressourcen verbraucht (Speicher?), so daß der Meldetext nicht mehr einsetzbar ist?


----------



## MRT (22 August 2005)

Hallo!

Das gibts nicht wenn es 30 Prioritäten gibt und dann kann man nur 10 Meldetexte einbauen auch irgendwie unlogisch!


----------



## MRT (22 August 2005)

Hallo!

Ich hab das gemacht, ist doch nur mehr einer frei!

Danke für die Info!

*** 22.08.05 21:16 Schaltplan1
*** LOGO! bestimmen
Verwendete Ressourcen:
Funktionsblöcke         19/130
REM                     0/60
Digitaleingänge         0/24
Digitalausgänge         0/16
Merker                  0/24
Analogeingänge          1/8
Textbox                 9/10
Analogausgänge          0/2
Programmzeilenspeicher  228/2000
Blocknamen              0/64
Analoge Merker          0/6
Cursortasten            0/4
Schieberegister         0/1
Schieberegisterbits     0/8
Offene Klemme           0/16

Folgende LOGO! kann verwendet werden:
0BA4.Standard
0BA5.Standard
Blöcke ohne Verbindung zu einem Ausgang:
B003 [Analogverstärker]
B007 [Meldetext]
B008 [Meldetext]
B009 [Meldetext]
B010 [Meldetext]
B011 [Meldetext]
B012 [Meldetext]
B013 [Meldetext]
B014 [Meldetext]
B002 [Meldetext]


----------

